# Problema con TV SANYO



## bucanan (Oct 10, 2006)

Hola amigos

Tengo un problema con mi televisor Sanyo modelo CE28FL1.

De repente el otr día empezó a apagarse el sólo.
Se quedaba el stand-by parpadeando.
Lo desenchufabas, lo volvías a enchufar y todo iba bien.

Después le ha dado por apagarse y encenderse sólo.

Hoy al mediodia se ha apagado y se ha quedado con el stand-by parpadeando.

Lo he desenchufado y cuando he vuelto a enchufar el led vuelta a parpadear y encima hace un ruido parecido a un grillo, intermitente.

Quería saber si puede tener arreglo o tengo que ir al Carrefour a mirar TV nuevos.

Gracias de antemano

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 10, 2006)

no te lo puedo garantizar pero es lo mas sencillo que puedes hacer.

Parece desgaste de condensadores.

Los condensadores electroliticos que estas despues del transformadorr de alimentacion cambialos todos.

Los reconoceras rapidamente porque de los pines del transformador van a un diodo y despues al condensador electrolitico que debes cambiar.

suelen ser unos 5 a 7.
Coges una libreta y te apuntas los valores capacidad y tension, si no los tienen elige el que tenga la capacidad superior mas cercana y la tension superior mas cercana.
Pide que sean de 105ºC.


Finalmente fijate con la polalidad, normalmente viene impreso en el cuerpo del condensador y en la placa.

no sube mucho dinero, solo la paciencia de desoldarlos.


----------



## condorito69 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola, tengo u ntv sanyo de 29 pulgadas, a ratos se me pone rojo y sobre todo cuando cambio de canal, no se que sera

bueno GrAcIaS


----------

